# Glucosamine fails to ease lower back pain: Study



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Glucosamine fails to ease lower back pain: Study Daily supplements of the joint health ingredient glucosamine sulfate may not reduce measures of pain in the lower back, says a new study. Six months of supplementation did not appear to benefit people suffering from chronic low back pain (LBP) and degenerative lumbar osteoarthritis (OA), compared with [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## Melodie (Aug 25, 2012)

I have the most horrible back pain. I lost 60 lbs and the pain is still just as bad. When I exercise the pain gets even worse! I'm still trying to push through the pain anyway but it's soooo difficult.


----------

